# Homework for the weekend



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Your homework is:

1. Who is in this picture?










2. Why would they be in a picture together?

Answers and final grades on Monday....


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Could it be...someone's gettin hitched ?

Just throwin it out there.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OOh! OOOh! Mista Catah! Mista Catah! I know! I know!
And I think people will be very suprised when they learn who it is.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Got it....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

do we need to phrase our answer in the form of a question?

and who gets to take the measurments for the sculpt?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I know who she is...but I can't tell you. The weekend hasn't started yet. (hint) The one on the left is Frank.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I got it! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

obvious photoshop. look at the shadows.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Frank; do we get extra credit if we know who took the picture? 
M'thinks an announcement is forthcoming...:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I figured the man is Frank... but NO idea who the woman is!

My grade: FAIL!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Is she from Dark Shadows?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Where's the facial recognition software when you really need it?

Sean


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like Tina louise. Are we going to see a release of the SS Minnow from Gilligan's Island. LOL:tongue:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Cassandar Peterson, aka. Elvira. Underneath that black wig lies a real redhead! Still lovely au natural. I'd like to get my picture taken like that as well. Lucky dog Frank. Oh, and a question for you Frank, where and when was the picture taken?

Why would they be in a picture? Because you and Cassandra were at some horror show together and what better excuse to get a picture of yourself with a gorgeous redhead! As I said above, I would love to get my picture with her too.

Oh, are you going to rerelease that model of Elvira's Macabre Mobile T-Bird?


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Cassandar Peterson, aka. Elvira. Underneath that black wig lies a real redhead! Still lovely au natural. I'd like to get my picture taken like that as well. Lucky dog Frank.


Really?! Awesome.

I also remember her as the biker chick in Pee Wee's Big Adventure...the scene in the biker bar where he's in trouble for knocking over their Harleys domino-style, and she grabs him and says..."I say you let ME have him FIRST!" :lol:

(OH... she did audition for the role of Ginger in a Gilligan tv-movie in 1981, but was then offered the part of Elvira on Channel 9)


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Cool! We are getting a kit of Frank!

MMM


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

It was going to be Frank, but DC wouldn't approve the artwork or any pose except him taking a nap. So we'll have to be happy with Elvira -- except for legal reasons, it will be called Funny Sexy Ghoul Lady.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Cute, what a hottie...


and so is the gal on the right.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like Frank, and all, but a kit of him? ----- BTW- beautiful woman--Elvira?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice homework Frank!:thumbsup:
I hope you get a good grade....

Chris.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

ELVIRA kit is coming from Moebius!!!!! That's my guess!
Gary:wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

[edited] Language


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cassandra Peterson! What a woman! You lucky son of a gun! I'de love to see a kit of her.Maybe ask Mike Cusanelli from Solarwind to do the sculpt,he's great with female anatomy. Just a thought. She is one of the sexiest women I ever laid eyes on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got to go along with the Cassandra Peterson (hubba hubba)/Elvira suggestion. Looks like a whole new category for styrene kits, "Hot Babe's"! :thumbsup:
God Bless you Frank! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep...Frank and Cassandar Peterson...and that can only mean one thing...
Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent is about to be released :tongue: :thumbsup:
...( that or an Elvira kit)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Let's keep this clean, folks!

--Henry


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I want one. :thumbsup: How about a limited issue model that's autographed oh yes a Cecil too.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Yep...Frank and Cassandar Peterson...and that can only mean one thing...
> Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent is about to be released :tongue: :thumbsup:
> ...( that or an Elvira kit)
> Mcdee:wave:


COOL!!!Finally I get my Cecil kit.....:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah..yes! Elvira's in our future! Exellent:thumbsup: There's only one problem. If Mike from Solarwind does the sculpt my wife may not let be build it! Lol! He would by my first choice as well!

Does this mean an announcement is forthcoming? Me hope's so!:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

jeez cant frank even post a photo of himself with a very famous beautiful lady without everybody speculating that theres a kit coming?

cassandra p.'s a great woman. very kewl frank!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> jeez cant frank even post a photo of himself with a very famous beautiful lady without everybody speculating that theres a kit coming?


Nope....

Chris.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

I would go for one.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Although I don't build figures, it's nice to see Cassandra, she is such a fox......


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

we dont see enough of her any more, I always thought s she was funny not to mention drop DEAD gorgious !!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dar said:


> I would go for one.:thumbsup:


No way, I wanna see them Both!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I had the pleasure of working with Cassandra Peterson when I worked for Marvel Comics,very nice lady.She's standing next to some bozo......LOL.alex


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cassandra, you look fabulous girl!! I went to the premiere of your film in NYC, met you at the after party later, your grand entrance was slightly ruined by the 'creature' getting stuck in the muck of the boatpond bottom. You were in a gondolla with your 'boys'. You were a trooper, even with a bad cold, you made my roommate (big Italian body builder doctor) and I feel like old friends at your table. I've met alot of stars in Manhattan. You and 'Divine' were my favorites by far! Thank you for an enchanted evening! 

Craig


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So Frank, since I was the first one to answer the question correctly do I get a free sample of whatever you are creating in cahoots with Elvira? Or do I get to get my picture taken with her as the prize? I'll take the picture if I get my choice! lol


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I just wanna know what color Frank's shirt is so I can find the right shade of paint to use on his upcoming model kit. 

Sean


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, an Elvira would be wonderful! But I can't decide if I would prefer 1/6 scale, or dare I say Monster Scenes scale. Of course, our favorite model company did release the Flying Sub, and Seaview in two different scales...


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I was hoping it was going to be a model of Frank so that I could go running through the halls yelling . . . .

*BIG FRANK!!! BIG FRANK!!! BIG FRANK!!! BIG FRANK!!!*

You newbies probably wouldn't understand that.

Jim


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

A Monster Scenes Elvira.... wouldn't THAT be cool !!


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Arronax said:


> I was hoping it was going to be a model of Frank so that I could go running through the halls yelling . . . .
> 
> *BIG FRANK!!! BIG FRANK!!! BIG FRANK!!! BIG FRANK!!!*
> 
> ...


How about just a customizing kit of Frank's head to go on the "FRANK"enstein kit. He would still be "BIG FRANK":tongue:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve244 said:


> obvious photoshop. look at the shadows.











What's funny Steve is look at the shadows behind them...I'm gonna guess "Dracula" and "I Dream of Jeannie"!

MMM


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> What's funny Steve is look at the shadows behind them...I'm gonna guess "Dracula" and "I Dream of Jeannie"!
> 
> MMM


The shadows behind are from standups in the office behind the glass. Bettie Page and I believe Babe Ruth, don't remember.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, homework is done, no grades to be issued as someone (we won't mention names) gave the class the answer early!

It is Cassandra Peterson, aka Elvira.

Yes, there will be an Elvira kit later this year, with any luck for Halloween. "Official" announcement soon with scale and pricing!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Cool...that is GREAT news...thanks Frank!

btw: it _DID_ look like an "I Dream of Jeannie" shadow...didn't it? LOL!

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> OK, homework is done, no grades to be issued as someone (we won't mention names) gave the class the answer early!
> 
> It is Cassandra Peterson, aka Elvira.
> 
> Yes, there will be an Elvira kit later this year, with any luck for Halloween. "Official" announcement soon with scale and pricing!


And I don't get anything for being the first to answer correctly??? lol Not even a free kit when it is introduced. And is the kit going to be of the Elvira character herself?

Another question, she came to your office to make the deal and that was recently then? I volunteer to take measurements to ascertain the models accuracy!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Moebius said:


> OK, homework is done, no grades to be issued as someone (we won't mention names) gave the class the answer early!
> 
> It is Cassandra Peterson, aka Elvira.
> 
> Yes, there will be an Elvira kit later this year, with any luck for Halloween. "Official" announcement soon with scale and pricing!


*YES!*  Thank you Frank!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

rkoenn wrote: " I volunteer to take measurements to ascertain the models accuracy!"

Parts Pit Mike says: I sense a lineup of volunteers.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is Fantastic news! again another model I will have to buy by the case.:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great news!!!! Elvira is a favorite of a lot of us - Im sure it will do well! Thanks again Frank!!
Steve


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Congratulations on getting Cassandra Peterson to put her arm around ya Frank! Oh, - and the Elvira kit sounds nice, too.

Do me a favor the next time you talk to her and ask Miss Peterson why she can't get a nice gig showing horror movies on national Saturday night television. Sure, I can watch _Plan Nine from Outer Space_ on home video; I'd much rather watch it with plenty of that great Elvira schtick than all the _CSI:Whatever_ reruns or lame _Saturday Night Live_ sketches that we're stuck with now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

An Elvira Kit?...YESSSS...:thumbsup:
WAY TO GO....
MOEBIUS!!!
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> An Elvira Kit?...YESSSS...:thumbsup:
> WAY TO GO....
> MOEBIUS!!!
> Mcdee


Well said, McDee, Well said!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd rather have a Cassandra Peterson kit; she's far more attractive without the Elvira wig and makeup.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Please please PLEASE say she's going to be styrene!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Please please PLEASE say she's going to be styrene!


....and 1/8...to compliment all the new and old Monster Models:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

cooooooool news!!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Hang on, does TESTORS make a good "Cleavage" color?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Congratulations on getting Cassandra Peterson to put her arm around ya Frank! Oh, - and the Elvira kit sounds nice, too.
> 
> Do me a favor the next time you talk to her and ask Miss Peterson why she can't get a nice gig showing horror movies on national Saturday night television. Sure, I can watch _Plan Nine from Outer Space_ on home video; I'd much rather watch it with plenty of that great Elvira schtick than all the _CSI:Whatever_ reruns or lame _Saturday Night Live_ sketches that we're stuck with now.


I wholeheartedly agree Mark. Darn Dracula and Elvira kit for Halloween sweet.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

I find that Humbrol makes the best Flesh colored enamel.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Great I want one:wave: what are the chance of limited edition autographed? I would get one of those too.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Tonyray said:


> Great I want one:wave: what are the chance of limited edition autographed? I would get one of those too.:thumbsup:


Yeah!...One autographed kit in each case!...Like Polar Lights use to do with the 'White' chase kits...at least that would give me an excuse to have to buy a whole case 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Before they were famous #47, 683

Do a Google Images search for "Tom Waits Small Change" and check out the stripper on the album cover.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I give up. Who is it?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

machgo said:


> I give up. Who is it?


Hint: It's _Cassandra Peterson_.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you give a little better hint? :tongue:

I assumed it was, but I would never have guessed it was her, outside the context of this thread.

And you know what they say about assuming!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

machgo said:


> And you know what they say about assuming!


Yeah, you make an @$$ out of you and some guy named Ming.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to be one Great kit...















....and a Perfect Halloween release:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

my, what lovely pumpkins.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> my, what lovely pumpkins.


I was just thinking the same thing and what lovely pumkins they are.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a poster with Elvira in a one-piece with a whip in her hand somewhere,use it every Halloween at my party. Too risque for a kit though. I wonder what pose Moebius would choose,standing,reclining on sofa,lying/sitting on a coffin? A couple of pumpkins too.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I haven't built an Elvira kit since Screamin's beautiful John Dennett sculpt...BOY am I looking forward to this one!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I couldn't recognize her at all. Without her wig and makeup .... she looks so innocent


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Moonman27 said:


> I wonder what pose Moebius would choose,standing,reclining on sofa,lying/sitting on a coffin? A couple of pumpkins too.


Figure, the kit has to fit into the Monsters Scenes line, so that will be taken into account for the pose


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm hoping it will be 1/8 scale, more in line with the old Auroras...Moebius hasn't said this was a Monster Scenes kit...
Yes, there will be an Elvira kit later this year, with any luck for Halloween. "Official" announcement soon with scale and pricing!
I'd like it better if it were in line with the New Dracula kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I'm hoping it will be 1/8 scale, more in line with the old Auroras...Moebius hasn't said this was a Monster Scenes kit...
> Yes, there will be an Elvira kit later this year, with any luck for Halloween. "Official" announcement soon with scale and pricing!
> I'd like it better if it were in line with the New Dracula kit :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Ditto! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Figure, the kit has to fit into the Monsters Scenes line, so that will be taken into account for the pose


Chris, we're actually doing something a little different, we're putting her in the Monsters of the Movies line. Scale is pretty close, and at some point we'd like to do a bigger (1/8) kit as long as this one goes good! I'm sure it will though.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Chris, we're actually doing something a little different, we're putting her in the Monsters of the Movies line. Scale is pretty close, and at some point we'd like to do a bigger (1/8) kit as long as this one goes good! I'm sure it will though.


So Frank, with the MotM line, is the scale roughly going to be 1/12?

MMM


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So Frank, with the MotM line, is the scale roughly going to be 1/12?
> 
> MMM


Approximately. At some point we'd like to do larger though!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm liking that scale:thumbsup:. Sounds like I'll be buying multiples!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I don't know, 1/12 would be about right for the new Godzilla kit... 

_No guys, don't get bent out of shape. I don't know of an upcoming Godzilla kit. Though a guy can dreams, can't he?_

And for the record, depending on which version, a 1/12 scale Godzilla would run between 13 and 34 feet, depending on which movie it came from.

Hi Frank. :wave:

Hope nobody's taking me seriously.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

1/12...that's too bad...hope it is done in 1/8 someday :thumbsup:
Pass.
Mcdee


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Moebius said:


> ...we're putting her in the Monsters of the Movies line. Scale is pretty close...


Aw, man. I was so stoked.

1/12 scale is a big key chain. With an allowance for here hair, she'd be maybe 6" tall. That's OK for one of those old Geometric micro monster resin figures but not for a styrene figure.

I'll wait for the proper 1/8 figure.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

zike said:


> Aw, man. I was so stoked.
> 
> 1/12 scale is a big key chain. With an allowance for here hair, she'd be maybe 6" tall. That's OK for one of those old Geometric micro monster resin figures but not for a styrene figure.
> 
> I'll wait for the proper 1/8 figure.



Now see.
I prefer the smaller kits like this.
They don't eat up nearly as much shelf space, and for me, are a lot more fun to work on.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Any chance there could be a small optional base so our gal can fit into the Monster Scenes line?

I think a "Monster Scenes Elvira" might sell better than a "Monsters of the Movies Elvira".. especially given the big relaunch of the MS line. 

Having an Elvira in the MS line may also propel more of the environment kits off the shelves such as the upcoming Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies.

Thoughts?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

> we're putting her in the Monsters of the Movies line. Scale is pretty close, and at some point we'd like to do a bigger (1/8) kit as long as this one goes good! I'm sure it will though.


A new MOTM kit, go Moebius! Being a MOTM fan that's great news. I'll be doing my part to help sales.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

frank, couldnt it be sculpted at 1/8 or 1/6, then have it scaled down to 1/12 when the molds are made?


----------

